# Accurate identification of albino



## jamesgielow (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't seem to post an image, so this is fairly useless for identification purposes. I have a fourth generation leo that is ready to breed. It's unlike any albino I have seen on the web and I wanted to get some ideas about this pretty lady. 

So, how do you get to the point of trust when you can upload images would be the first step.

Cheers,
James


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

There's a sticky in the forum help and suggestions section about uploading pics.

Basically you need to upload them to a host first such as photobucket and the copy and paste the IMG code into your reply where you want the picture to appear.


----------



## jamesgielow (Mar 17, 2010)

*Thank you*

I ended up uploading the image into a photo album. So I guess i could link it to that even if it's already on the forum's site?


----------



## jamesgielow (Mar 17, 2010)

*Ok, here is the photo...*

Any ideas on the genetics of this sweet lady?

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...7-my-fourth-generation-mutant-grandfather.jpg


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow what a cracker!
You'll have to get an eye shot to identify the exact strain of albino, but a few things can be told for sure now:
1. She is albino
2. She has extreme reverse stripe influences.
Some may say she is not because the stripe does not continue into the tail, but for me as the stripe runs from the neck band all the way down to the tail base i would say she is an awesome reverse stripe!

I would also put money on her being a snow of some sort because of the pale head and stripe, but with out any idea on parents or test breeding its pretty hard to say for sure.

Where did you buy here and is there any chance of getting more info on the parentage etc.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Have the colours been changed for thsi image? If not then you have something special me thinks.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

I think someone has screwed around with the 'saturation button' on this one! It is still a stunning animal, but the intensity of the colour of the blue and log etc and the colour burnout in a number of areas give it away.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

bothrops said:


> I think someone has screwed around with the 'saturation button' on this one! It is still a stunning animal, but the intensity of the colour of the blue and log etc and the colour burnout in a number of areas give it away.


That's what I thought, however I'm not a photo editing kind of dude.


----------



## jamesgielow (Mar 17, 2010)

it's a straight shot from my phone, which tends to over saturate a bit, however the shot is fairly accurate.

As to her background. She's the third generation that I have been breeding at home. Her grandpa was a high yellow and her grandma/mother (creepy huh?) was just a regular Leo.

She does have this odd pinkishness to her that I thought was unique with an albino. I'll take some photos of her eyes if it helps (she has her mom's eyes) to identify.

I've just isolated her with her uncle (creepy again) who has a lot of his fathers high yellow characteristics.

I'm basically an amateur breeder that wants to create something new and badass. Any thoughts or advice are always welcome.


----------



## jamesgielow (Mar 17, 2010)

bothrops said:


> I think someone has screwed around with the 'saturation button' on this one! It is still a stunning animal, but the intensity of the colour of the blue and log etc and the colour burnout in a number of areas give it away.



It's a piece of coral and a crazy mineral that do have this intense color. The contrast was adjusted for easier I.D.


----------



## jamesgielow (Mar 17, 2010)

sam12345 said:


> Wow what a cracker!
> You'll have to get an eye shot to identify the exact strain of albino, but a few things can be told for sure now:
> 1. She is albino
> 2. She has extreme reverse stripe influences.
> ...


Unless her great grandfather had snow characteristics that i don't know about. She is third generation since I bought her grandpa nine years ago. He was a high yellow. Her siblings have snow-like aspects, so it may be floating around the gene pool somewhere.

I can take more photo's if'n you need to see her eyes for I.D.

Thanks for you help by the way!!

cheers
james


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

jamesgielow said:


> Unless her great grandfather had snow characteristics that i don't know about. She is third generation since I bought her grandpa nine years ago. He was a high yellow. Her siblings have snow-like aspects, so it may be floating around the gene pool somewhere.
> 
> I can take more photo's if'n you need to see her eyes for I.D.
> 
> ...


Yeah the only way to go any further is to get an eye pic.

It may also help if you post pics of the parents and grandparents and anything that has a similar eye to hers.


----------



## jamesgielow (Mar 17, 2010)

sam12345 said:


> Yeah the only way to go any further is to get an eye pic.
> 
> It may also help if you post pics of the parents and grandparents and anything that has a similar eye to hers.



Here's a photo i have at work of her when she was born.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...bino-picture80263-same-albino-08-when-she.jpg

I'll try to get better ones when I get home...


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

jamesgielow said:


> Here's a photo i have at work of her when she was born.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...bino-picture80263-same-albino-08-when-she.jpg
> 
> I'll try to get better ones when I get home...


Yeah she is 100% albino with stripe influences, but as i say without eye pics its almost impossible to identify which strain.

Great grandfather - purchased around '91 unlikely to be anything other than high yellow.

Great grandmother ???

Grandmother ???

Grandfather ???

Father ???

Mother - has the same eyes. Presumably albino.

Have you hatched anything else from any pairings above.

My guess would be that somewhere in the collection you had an albino gene carried which has passed on through generations, and by the sounds of it you have inbred quite a lot? Which would lead me to believe that her parents may have been two het albinos.
The fact that she has such an awesome stripe without seeing the parents is just pot luck.

As i say try and fill us in with the blanks above and pictures of them all and that can give a better idea.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It's a Albino striped.Hard to say whether it's a Talbino or Ralbino.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> 2. She has extreme reverse stripe influences.


It's a Striped not a Reverse striped: victory:.


----------



## jamesgielow (Mar 17, 2010)

sam12345 said:


> Yeah the only way to go any further is to get an eye pic.
> 
> It may also help if you post pics of the parents and grandparents and anything that has a similar eye to hers.


 

I took a much better eye shot. Check it out.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ums-albino-picture80627-albino-3-2010-001.jpg


----------



## jamesgielow (Mar 17, 2010)

sam12345 said:


> Yeah the only way to go any further is to get an eye pic.
> 
> It may also help if you post pics of the parents and grandparents and anything that has a similar eye to hers.


 
Also, this one...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ums-albino-picture80629-albino-3-2010-004.jpg

cheers!


----------

